# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Հայաստանում կանխվել է ահաբեկչական գործողություն

## Cassiopeia

Ըստ shamshyan.com-ի



> Արտակարգ իրավիճակ Նորք Մարաշում. ԱԱԾ-ի և Ոստիկանության 6-րդ գլխավոր վարչության աշխատակիցները վնասազերծել են մինչև ատամները զինված 10 քաղաքացու. հայտնաբերվել է մեծ քանակի զենք-զինամթերք. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ2015.11.25 09:51   46735 դիտում
> Արտակարգ իրավիճակ Նորք Մարաշում. ԱԱԾ-ի և Ոստիկանության 6-րդ գլխավոր վարչության աշխատակիցները վնասազերծել են մինչև ատամները զինված 10 քաղաքացու. հայտնաբերվել է մեծ քանակի զենք-զինամթերք. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ
> Այսօր՝ նոյեմբերի 25-ին, ՀՀ Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության և նույն ծառայության հակաահաբեկչական (Ալֆա) վարչության և Ոստիկանության կազմակերպված հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի գլխավոր վարչության աշխատակիցները, իրացնելով ստացված օպերատիվ տեղեկությունները, Երևանում կանխել են լուրջ և մեծ հանցագործություն:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, այս պահին մեծ թվով ԱԱԾ-ականներ, ինչպես նաև ԱԱԾ հատուկ նշանակության աշխատակիցներ գտնվում են Նորք Մարաշ վարչական շրջանի 9-րդ փողոցում, որի սեփական տներից մեկում վնասազերծել են մինչ ատամները զինված մի քանի անձանց:
> 
> Այս պահին նշված փողոցը մեծ թվով ոստիկանության ծառայությունների կողմից վերցվել է ուժեղացված հսկողության տակ, իսկ նշված տան ներսում ԱԱԾ-ականներն ու, ըստ երևույթին, նաև ԱԱԾ քննչական գլխավոր վարչության աշխատակիցները քննչական փորձարարություն են կատարում:
> 
> Ֆոտոլրագրողի տեղեկություններով՝ վնասազերծվածները զինված էին ժամանակակից զենք-զինամթերքով, պայթուցիկներով և նախատեսել էին տեռորիստական գործողություններ կատարել մայրաքաղաքում:
> ...


Դեռ ոստիկանության կողմից որևէ հայտարարություն չկա։
Սպասենք մանրամասների։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Աղբյուր՝ panorama.am




> ԱԱԾ. Հանցավոր խմբի անդամները ձերբակալվել են
> 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության մարմինների կողմից իրականացված օպերատիվ քննչական աշխատանքների արդյունքում բացահայտվել է կազմակերպված հանցավոր խմբակցություն, որը նպատակ է հետապնդել ՀՀ տարածքում կազմակերպել մի շարք ծանր հանցագործություններ:
> 
> ԱԱԾ-ից հայտնեցին, որ 2015 թվականին ՀՀ քաղաքացի, Երևանի նախկին բնակիչ, արտասահմանում բնակվող Արթուր Վարդանյանը ժամանելով Հայաստան, ստեղծել և ղեկավարել է հանցավոր համագործակցություն: Նախնական համաձայնությամբ, կազմակերպված խմբի կողմից ապօրինաբար ձեռք է բերվել մեծ քանակությամբ զենք և ռազմամթերք, որը թաքցվել է Երևան քաղաքի Նորք թաղամասում՝ այդ նպատակով վարձակալած առանձնատանը:
> 
> Նոյեմբերի 25-ին, Ոստիկանության հետ համատեղ խուզարկությունների ընթացքում հայտնաբերվել են տարբեր տեսակի ինքնաձիգեր, ատրճանակներ, նռնականետեր (այդ թվում <մուխա> տեսակի), նռնակներ, պայթուցիկ նյութեր և պայթուցիկ սարքեր, կապի միջոցներ, փամփուշտներ, փամփշտակալներ, ռազմական հանդերձանք՝ այդ թվում զրահաբաճկոններ: Խուզարկության պահին առանձնատանը, Արթուր Վարդանյանի գլխավորությամբ, հավաքված են եղել հանցավոր խմբակցության 9 անդամները, որոնք ձերբակալվել են:
> 
> ՀՀ ԱԱԾ քննչական վարչությունում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 223-րդ հոդվածի 1-ի և 2-րդ մասերով և 235–րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ մասով, կատարվում է նախաքննություն:
> ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այ քեզ բան: Չի ասվումով են, ինչ են

----------


## Chuk

ԱԱԾ հաղորդագրության մեջ տեռակտի մասին խոսք անգամ չկա: Չբացառելով, իհարկե, նման հնարավորությունը, հակված եմ համարել, որ ընդհանուր աշխարհաքաղաքական զարգացումների ֆոնին մեր ԵԶ լրագրողները սենսացիա են անում, քլիքեր հավաքում:

----------

Cassiopeia (25.11.2015), Sagittarius (26.11.2015), Աթեիստ (25.11.2015), Տրիբուն (25.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Նկարները բացում են  :Jpit: 

http://168.am/2015/11/25/566415.html...MfbEU.facebook

----------

Cassiopeia (25.11.2015), Sambitbaba (26.11.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Բայց երեկվանից  ոստիկանները քաղաքում  տեսանելի շատացել են: Տեռակտոտի սպասման վիճակի նման ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց երեկվանից  ոստիկանները քաղաքում  տեսանելի շատացել են: Տեռակտոտի սպասման վիճակի նման ա:


Մլիցեքն էլ են շատացել, խոսակցություններն էլ են շատացել, վախի ու խուճապի մթնոլորտն էլ ա շատացել, ընդդիմության հետ կապի շշուկներն էլ են շատացել: Մնում ա հասկանալ, թե էս իրավիճակն ում ա ձեռնտու  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ու ահա սենց նյութեր.

*Ձերբակալված ահաբեկիչներից մեկը Բաղրամյանի ցուցարաների՞ց է*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ահա սենց նյութեր.
> 
> *Ձերբակալված ահաբեկիչներից մեկը Բաղրամյանի ցուցարաների՞ց է*


Ինձ ամենաշատը նյութի ամսաթիվն ա բացում  :Jpit: 
Բայց ու՞ր ա, տեքստ չկա:

----------

Smokie (25.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ ամենաշատը նյութի ամսաթիվն ա բացում 
> Բայց ու՞ր ա, տեքստ չկա:


Հանել են նյութը: Մենակ տեքստ չէր, նկարներ էլ կային:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հանել են նյութը: Մենակ տեքստ չէր, նկարներ էլ կային:


Ու՞մ վրա էին շառ անում:

----------


## Շինարար

խաչ, ավետարան, Շնորհալու աղոթագիրքը, ծխախոտի բիչոկներ, ձեռնոցներ, տեսամագնիտաֆոն, ահավոր ա, ինչ ասես սպասելի ա նման մարդկանցից

----------

Chuk (25.11.2015), Աթեիստ (25.11.2015), մարիօ (25.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2015), Տրիբուն (25.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու՞մ վրա էին շառ անում:


Շառ չէր ոնց-որ, ձերբակալված մի աղջիկն, ըստ լուսանկարի, չափազանց նման էր ցույցին մասնակցողներից մեկին՝ նորից ըստ լուսանկարի: Հնարավոր է, որ ասենք նույն ԱԱԾ-ից ա պահանջ եղել հանել նյութը՝ նախաքննության գաղտնիությունը չխախտելու կամ ասենք անմեղության կանխավարկածը չխախտելու համար: Ինձ բացարձակ անծանոթ դեմք էր: Ամեն դեպքում էդ ցույցերին մասնակցողները չափազանց շատ էին ու հեչ չի բացառվում, որ համընկնումներ լինեն:

----------


## Chuk

Ըստ երկիր մեդիայի խոսքը էս խմբի մասին ա.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ահա սենց նյութեր.
> 
> *Ձերբակալված ահաբեկիչներից մեկը Բաղրամյանի ցուցարաների՞ց է*





> Հանել են նյութը: Մենակ տեքստ չէր, նկարներ էլ կային:


Հետո էլ ֆբ-ում ասում են, թե դրանց հետևում դժվար գաղափար լինի:  :LOL:  Պսիխոպաթ ամեն ազգի մեջ էլ կա:



> Ըստ երկիր մեդիայի խոսքը էս խմբի մասին ա.

----------


## Chuk

Բա հլը Նիկոլի «Հայկական ժամանակ»-ի վերնագիրը.

*«Ոչ» գրությամբ պաստառ, զենքեր Նորքի առանձնատանը (լուսանկարներ*



Հա զսպում եմ, չեմ ուզում իրանց հասցեին բան ասեմ, բայց ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա էլի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա հլը Նիկոլի «Հայկական ժամանակ»-ի վերնագիրը.
> 
> *«Ոչ» գրությամբ պաստառ, զենքեր Նորքի առանձնատանը (լուսանկարներ*
> 
> 
> 
> Հա զսպում եմ, չեմ ուզում իրանց հասցեին բան ասեմ, բայց ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա էլի:


Զգացիք ԱՅՈ-ն հաղթում ա, ձեր խախտումներն էլ հաստատ չեն օգնի, անցել եք տեռակտին? Վաղուց պարզ էր ՈՉ-ի ու իսլամական պետության կապը։ ՀԱԿ-ը սովոր ա ում հետ պատահի համագործակցելուն։

----------


## Chuk

> Զգացիք ԱՅՈ-ն հաղթում ա, ձեր խախտումներն էլ հաստատ չեն օգնի, անցել եք տեռակտին? Վաղուց պարզ էր ՈՉ-ի ու իսլամական պետության կապը։ ՀԱԿ-ը սովոր ա ում հետ պատահի համագործակցելուն։


Հումորիդ մեռնեմ  :Smile:  Բայց որ հումորդ քիչ մը շուռ տանք, բացառված չի, որ իրական պատկեր ստանանք: Այլ կերպ ասած տեսնելով որ ՈՉ-ը հաղթում ա, սկսեն ՈՉ-ին ոչ պաշտոնական աղբյուրներով, ասենք որոշ լրատվականներով, ոչ ուղիղ, այլ անուղղակի ասոցացնել տեռորի հետ՝ որոշ մարդկանց դրանից վանելու համար: 

Անգամ սենց անպատեհ բաները կարող ա սրիկաները օգտագործեն նման խաղերի համար:

----------


## Chuk



----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, էդ վիդեոյի տղան ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա հլը Նիկոլի «Հայկական ժամանակ»-ի վերնագիրը.
> 
> *«Ոչ» գրությամբ պաստառ, զենքեր Նորքի առանձնատանը (լուսանկարներ*
> 
> 
> 
> Հա զսպում եմ, չեմ ուզում իրանց հասցեին բան ասեմ, բայց ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա էլի:


ապեր ասա... նիկոլն ապուշ ա... խի՞ ես վախում... ստեղ կարաս...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հումորիդ մեռնեմ  Բայց որ հումորդ քիչ մը շուռ տանք, բացառված չի, որ իրական պատկեր ստանանք: Այլ կերպ ասած տեսնելով որ ՈՉ-ը հաղթում ա, սկսեն ՈՉ-ին ոչ պաշտոնական աղբյուրներով, ասենք որոշ լրատվականներով, ոչ ուղիղ, այլ անուղղակի ասոցացնել տեռորի հետ՝ որոշ մարդկանց դրանից վանելու համար: 
> 
> Անգամ սենց անպատեհ բաները կարող ա սրիկաները օգտագործեն նման խաղերի համար:


Ապեր, իսկականից շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես համ ձեր ՈՉ-ի, համ էլ ձեր կուսակցության ու իրան հարակից մանր մունր երևույթների մասին։ Կարաս իրոք մտածես, որ ձեր դեմ դավադրություններ են հյուսովում, քիչ ա մնում ձեզ մոջահեդ անվանեն, և այլն։ Իրականում, դուք ձեր սաղ պայքարով, ՈՉ-ի քարոզով, չորս հոգի հեռուստատեսությամբ բլթցնողով, անիմաստ հոլովակներով, Զուրաբյան-Մանուկյան կարգի մեծ ու հզոր ձվեր ունեցող երկխոսող-համագործակցողներով, բացարձակ ոչ մի գրամ վտանգ Սաշիկի համար չեք ներկայացնում։ Մի բան էլ օգուտ եք տալիս, քանի որ ինչպես միշտ էս ֆուֆլոյի համար դեմոկրատական ֆոն  ու երգեցողություն եք ապահովում։ 

Այսինքն, ձեր վրա ոչ մեկը ռեսուրս ու էներգիա չի ծախսի ու մեկա ԱՅՈ-ն շատ հանգիստ կանցնի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իսկականից շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես համ ձեր ՈՉ-ի, համ էլ ձեր կուսակցության ու իրան հարակից մանր մունր երևույթների մասին։ Կարաս իրոք մտածես, որ ձեր դեմ դավադրություններ են հյուսովում, քիչ ա մնում ձեզ մոջահեդ անվանեն, և այլն։ Իրականում, դուք ձեր սաղ պայքարով, ՈՉ-ի քարոզով, չորս հոգի հեռուստատեսությամբ բլթցնողով, անիմաստ հոլովակներով, Զուրաբյան-Մանուկյան կարգի մեծ ու հզոր ձվեր ունեցող երկխոսող-համագործակցողներով, բացարձակ ոչ մի գրամ վտանգ Սաշիկի համար չեք ներկայացնում։ Մի բան էլ օգուտ եք տալիս, քանի որ ինչպես միշտ էս ֆուֆլոյի համար դեմոկրատական ֆոն  ու երգեցողություն եք ապահովում։ 
> 
> Այսինքն, ձեր վրա ոչ մեկը ռեսուրս ու էներգիա չի ծախսի ու մեկա ԱՅՈ-ն շատ հանգիստ կանցնի։


Հա, ապեր, իսկապես շատ բարձր կարծիքի եմ: Ու բարձր կարծիքի եմ ոչ միայն ես, այլև սերժիկդ՝ իրա սաղ թաշախուստով, դրա համար էլ իրանց քարոզչության հիմնական մեխը մեր դեմ խոսելն է, ոչ թե իրանց նախագիծը գովերգելը, դրա համար էլ իրանց պաշտոնական ու ոչ պաշտոնական լրատվամիջոցները անընդհատ մեզ են անդրադառնում:

Իսկ Սահմանադրությունը կանցնի, հավանաբար, բայց ոչ հանգիստ, այլ խայտառակ ընտրակեղծիքներով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Սահմանադրությունը կանցնի, հավանաբար, բայց ոչ հանգիստ, այլ խայտառակ ընտրակեղծիքներով:


Բացառվում ա ․․ սենց բան Հայաստանում երբեք չի եղել։

Իսկ եթե եղել ա, ի՞նչ բանի էիք։ Կամ եթե գիտեք որ հիմա էլ ա լինելու, ինչի՞ եք համ դուք նույն ձևի գնում մասնակցելու, համ էլ մեզ եք ուզում հետներդ ոչխարի պես քաշ տաք։ Ձեր զահլեն ու ժամանակը ունե՞նք։ Ինչի՞ եք մեզ մասնակից դարձնում կեղծիքին, որի մասին նախապես տեղյակ եք։

Սերժիկն իմը չի, չի էլ կարա իմը լինի, բայց հաստատ նրանցն ա, ովքեր Սերժիկի բոլոր կազմակերպած միջոցառումներին ակտիվորեն մասնակցել են՝ մեկը ընդդիմության լոգոյով, մյուսը՝ Սաշիկի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր ասա... նիկոլն ապուշ ա... խի՞ ես վախում... ստեղ կարաս...


Ապեր, դու մեր ապուշին հանգիստ թող, գնա երդվի մեծն քաղաքական գործիչ, ակադեմիկոս Դոդի Գագոյի անունով։ Սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ իրա հետ շփումները քեզ ավելի շատ են դուր գալիս։ Կլինի՞։

----------


## Chuk

> Բացառվում ա ․․ սենց բան Հայաստանում երբեք չի եղել։


Անհամբեր սպասում էի էս ոճի գրառմանդ, բայց թեմայից դուրս ենք, նենց որ ինձ ստեղ զսպեմ, գրառմանդ չանդրադառնամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անհամբեր սպասում էի էս ոճի գրառմանդ, բայց թեմայից դուրս ենք, նենց որ ինձ ստեղ զսպեմ, գրառմանդ չանդրադառնամ:


Պարտադիր չի իմ սաղ գրառումներին պատասխանես։ Ավելի լավ ա խորը մտածի մինչև հիմա ասածներիս շուրջ ու արագ անցի ԱՅՈ-ի ճամբար։ Դեռ ուշ չի, կարամ հոգուդ փրկության համար բարեխոսեմ։ 

Հատկապես ԼՏՊ էսօրվա հոդվածից հետո (էլի միայն «շատ խելոք» հոդված ու ոչ երբեք հարցազրույց, մարդը վախենում ա շփվի շրջապատի հետ) ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ ԱՅՈ-ն միակ ճիշտ ընտրությունն ա։ 

ԼՏՊ հոդվածից մեջբերում ․․․ 




> Վստահ եմ, որ Հայաստանի իշխանական համակարգում Սերժ Սարգսյանը թերեւս միակ անձն է, ով հստակ գիտակցում է մեր երկրի շուրջ ստեղծված ներկայիս աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակի պարունակած վտանգները։


Ապեր, դաժե ձեր առաջնորդն ա Սերժիկին սենց հավանում, ես ո՞նց կարամ չհավանեմ։

----------


## Chuk

Տեսակետ ա, թող լինի ստեղ.

----------

John (26.11.2015), Աթեիստ (26.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Վաղը շոուն շարունակվելու ա Հ1-ի եթերում, ԱշոԾյանի վարած «Եռանկյունի» հաղորդման թեման ա լինելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Մանուչարյան Աշոտի հետ շատ հարցերում անհամաձայնություն ունեմ, բայց էս վիդեոյում խոսացածը շատ հետաքրքիր է: Հատկապես զարմացա Խաչիկ Ավետիսյանի անունը լսելուց, չգիտեի, որ բռնվածների մեջ է.

----------


## Շինարար

բա հլա էս նայեք

----------


## Վահե-91

Ինձ թվում ա սրանք փորձել են հեղաշրջում անեն, մեկն ու մեկը ծախվել ա իշխանություներին, եկել բռնել են բոլորին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա սրանք փորձել են հեղաշրջում անեն, մեկն ու մեկը ծախվել ա իշխանություներին, եկել բռնել են բոլորին:


Ինձ թվում ա, որ լրատվությունն ա նենց մատուցվում, որ մարդիկ գան էս մտքին: Բայց դե լոկ ենթադրություններ են, գոնե դեռ բան չենք կարող իմանալ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագահի նշանակած ԱԱԾ պետին չեք հավատում, գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի ղեակավարությամբ իրականացված հակաահաբեկչական գործողությանը չեք վստահում, բա ինչի՞ եք տենց կպած էտ նախագահի ինստիտուտը կարևոր համարում։ Հենա, կրիտիկական վիճակ ա Երևանում, եքա բանդայա բացահայտվել, բայց սաղովի ներկայացում եք դա համարում։ Բա էլ ու՞մ բողկին ա ձեր նախագահը, իրա հրամանատարությամբ, պատերազմով ու ազգային անվտանգությամբ։

----------

anhush (27.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Նախագահի նշանակած ԱԱԾ պետին չեք հավատում, գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի ղեակավարությամբ իրականացված հակաահաբեկչական գործողությանը չեք վստահում, բա ինչի՞ եք տենց կպած էտ նախագահի ինստիտուտը կարևոր համարում։ Հենա, կրիտիկական վիճակ ա Երևանում, եքա բանդայա բացահայտվել, բայց սաղովի ներկայացում եք դա համարում։ Բա էլ ու՞մ բողկին ա ձեր նախագահը, իրա հրամանատարությամբ, պատերազմով ու ազգային անվտանգությամբ։


Տրիբուն, կա՞յֆ ես ստանում տրոլինգից:

----------


## John

Արթուր Վարդանյանի հարցազրույցը հուլիսին։ Լավ տղա է երևում․․․ 



Հ․Գ․
ու առաջարկում եմ փոխել էլի թեմայի վերնագիրը․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, կա՞յֆ ես ստանում տրոլինգից:


Ինչի՞ ընգեր: Որ հպարտանում եմ իմ ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության անբասիր ու հայրենասեր գործունեությամբ, էտ տրոլինգ ա՞: Պիտի անպայման ՈՉ-ի շտաբ լինեմ, որ նորմալ ընկլավի՞։  

Բա որ էտ ահաբեկչական խմբավորման էն շիզոֆռենիկ աղջիկները էն նռնակներն առնեին ու ՈՉ-ի շատբները պայթացնեին կամ հզոր միտինգներից մեկը հարամ անեին, դուրդ կգա՞ր։

----------


## anhush

> Նախագահի նշանակած ԱԱԾ պետին չեք հավատում, գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի ղեակավարությամբ իրականացված հակաահաբեկչական գործողությանը չեք վստահում, բա ինչի՞ եք տենց կպած էտ նախագահի ինստիտուտը կարևոր համարում։ Հենա, կրիտիկական վիճակ ա Երևանում, եքա բանդայա բացահայտվել, բայց սաղովի ներկայացում եք դա համարում։ Բա էլ ու՞մ բողկին ա ձեր նախագահը, իրա հրամանատարությամբ, պատերազմով ու ազգային անվտանգությամբ։


թող ներող լինեն հակադիր կողմը, բայց սա արդեն հիվանդություն ա: 
Լավ ա ,որ դեռ սահմանապահներին ու պոստերում կանգնած զինվորներին չեն համարում թալանչի.. չնայած որ մի քիչ էլ սենց գնա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> թող ներող լինեն հակադիր կողմը, բայց սա արդեն հիվանդություն ա: 
> Լավ ա ,որ դեռ սահմանապահներին ու պոստերում կանգնած զինվորներին չեն համարում թալանչի.. չնայած որ մի քիչ էլ սենց գնա...


Հազար տոկոս, ընգեր ․․ էս ՈՉամետ գեյ-լիբերալները երկրի հերն անիծելու են: ԱԱԾ-ն ինձ լսի,  բոլոր ՈՉ քվեարկածներին կուղարկի կամ Կոշի գաղութ կամ թուրք-սիրիական սահման՝ քրդերին պաշտպանելու։

----------


## Chuk

> թող ներող լինեն հակադիր կողմը, բայց սա արդեն հիվանդություն ա: 
> Լավ ա ,որ դեռ սահմանապահներին ու պոստերում կանգնած զինվորներին չեն համարում թալանչի.. չնայած որ մի քիչ էլ սենց գնա...


Որպես հակադիր կողմ՝ չեմ ների  :Jpit: 
Ավելի շուտ հիվանդագին ա մարդկանց տեսակետները չլսելով պիտակ կպցնելը:

Մի քանի դրվագ, թե ինչի կա սենց անվստահության մթնոլորտ.

1. Խոսքը գնում ա մի օպերացիայի մասին, որը բավական տարօրինակ ա: Մասնավորապես.
-- կադրերից հասկացվում ա, որ տուն ներխուժողները չեն անհանգստանում, որ կարող է հակահարված լինի, որն իսկապես չի լինում, ու էդ էն դեպքում, որ ըստ տրվող ինֆորմացիայի մինչև ատամները զինվածների հետ գործ ունենք:
-- ձերբակալելուց անմիջապես հետո տասնյակ լրագրողների թողնում են տուն մտնել, որոնք բազում մատնահետքեր են թողնում, դոստում են ունենում տան իրերին և այլն, էդ էն դեպքում, որ նման տարածը պետք է պլոմբվեր ու երկար ժամանակ էնտեղ խուզարկումներ պետք է արվեին:

2. Տրվող ինֆորմացիայից պարզ ա դառնում, որ էս խմբավորման մասին վաղուց հայտնի է, բայց օպերացիան անցկացվում է մի տարօրինակ ժամանակաշրջանում, որը համընկնում ա հանրաքվեին նախորդող շրջանին, ու էս տարօրինակությունն ավելի ա ընգծվում, քանի որ իշխանության արբանյակ լրատվամիջոցները, «քաղտեխնոլոգներն» ու այլոք ինֆորմացիա են սղացնում, որ խմբավորումը կապ ունի ընդդիմադիր ինչ-որ կուսակցության հետ, որ էնտեղ «Ոչ»-ի պաստառներ են հայտնաբերվել և այլն:

3. Արբանյակ լրատվամիջոցները ինֆորմացիա են սղցնում նաև ահաբեկչության մասին: Բայց ի հակադրություն սրա ԱԱԾ հաղորդագրության մեջ նման բան չկա, ավելին, նրանց վրա դրված հոդվածները ահաբեկչության հետ կապ չունեն: Էս դեպքում ԱԱԾ-ն պետք է պահանջեր էդ լրատվամիջոցներին հերքեր ահաբեկչության մասին թեզերը՝ խուճապ չառաջացնելու համար, կամ էլ պետք է հաստատեր: Լռությունն էս դեպքում հանցավոր է:

4. Իրավապահ մարմինները վաղուց հեղինակազրկված են մեր մոտ, ու նույնիսկ լուրջ բան լինելու դեպքում մարդիկ ակամա չեն վստահելու, ու սա խայտառակ ցավալի փաստ է: Բայց էդ անվստահությունը հետևանք է նրան, որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ
-- ԱԱԾ-ն ու ոստիկանությունը ներգրավված են եղել բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիների վախացնելու, գլխներին գործեր սարքելու մեջ,
-- Այս ուժերը բազմիցս ժողովրդի դեմ են հանվել բողոքի խաղաղ ակցիաների ժամանակ, գործել են իրավական հարթությունից դուրս,
-- Ամեն կերպ պաշտպանել ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանավորների շահերը,
-- և այլն:

Ու սա ամբողջը չի:




Սրանից հետո հիվանդագին համարել մարդկանց անվստահությունը հենց հիվանդագին դրսևորում է:

Թե չէ որ զինված խմբերը պետք է բացահայտվեն, որ պետք է ձերբակալվեն, որ պետք է զենքն առգրավվի, կարծում եմ ոչ մեկն էլ չի վիճարկի: Միայն թե այդ ամենը եթե արվի առանց սենց աղաղակող ու շեղող դրվագների:

----------

Rammstein (27.11.2015), Աթեիստ (27.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Յանի մի ընդդիմություն էլի լինեն, ոգևորվել մեջտեղ են ընգել։ Վրեքը ուշադրություն դարձնող չկա, իրանք իրանց մեջ են քցում։ ԱԱԾ-ն հանցավոր խումբ ա բացահայտում, ասում են, ներկայացում ա, որ կապեն ընդդիմության հետ։ Պետավտոտեսուչը սխալ կայանման համար տուգանքա գրում, ասում են մեր միտինգը հանցավոր իշխանությունները խոչընդոտում են։ Ես չեմ, դու ես, աղոթասեր Րաֆֆին, երկխոսասեր Զուրաբյանը, ու բլնգյած Սծյոպիկը․ ո՞նց կարան հերիք չի ընդդիմություն լինեն, մի հատ էլ վտանգ ներկայացնեն իշխանությունների ու հանրաքվեի համար։ 

Մի ընդդիմության ղեկավարը, որ տասը տարվա մեջ լրատվամիջոցներին մի հատ հարցազրույց չի տվել, ո՞նց կարա իշխանություններին մեղադրի թափանցիկ չլինելու ու ժողովրդից կտրված լինելու մեջ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Յանի մի ընդդիմություն էլի լինեն, ոգևորվել մեջտեղ են ընգել։ Վրեքը ուշադրություն դարձնող չկա, իրանք իրանց մեջ են քցում։ ԱԱԾ-ն հանցավոր խումբ ա բացահայտում, ասում են, ներկայացում ա, որ կապեն ընդդիմության հետ։ Պետավտոտեսուչը սխալ կայանման համար տուգանքա գրում, ասում են մեր միտինգը հանցավոր իշխանությունները խոչընդոտում են։ Ես չեմ, դու ես, աղոթասեր Րաֆֆին, երկխոսասեր Զուրաբյանը, ու բլնգյած Սծյոպիկը․ ո՞նց կարան հերիք չի ընդդիմություն լինեն, մի հատ էլ վտանգ ներկայացնեն իշխանությունների ու հանրաքվեի համար։ 
> 
> Մի ընդդիմության ղեկավարը, որ տասը տարվա մեջ լրատվամիջոցներին մի հատ հարցազրույց չի տվել, ո՞նց կարա իշխանություններին մեղադրի թափանցիկ չլինելու ու ժողովրդից կտրված լինելու մեջ։


Այ Տրիբուն ջան, էս ինչքան ես ջղայնացած, առողջությունդ ա ափսոս: Մի քայքայվի տենց, այ ախպեր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախագահի նշանակած ԱԱԾ պետին չեք հավատում, գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի ղեակավարությամբ իրականացված հակաահաբեկչական գործողությանը չեք վստահում, բա ինչի՞ եք տենց կպած էտ նախագահի ինստիտուտը կարևոր համարում։ Հենա, կրիտիկական վիճակ ա Երևանում, եքա բանդայա բացահայտվել, բայց սաղովի ներկայացում եք դա համարում։ Բա էլ ու՞մ բողկին ա ձեր նախագահը, իրա հրամանատարությամբ, պատերազմով ու ազգային անվտանգությամբ։


լսի այ հերմինե նաղդալյան... երբ որ լիսկայի տղուն կբռնեն կամ մարտի 1ը կբացահայտվի, էն վախտ էլ կհավատանք... թե չէ սաղ բեմադրություն ա.... 100%

----------

Chuk (27.11.2015), Աթեիստ (27.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Զինված խմբի թիրախում եղել են քաղաքացիներ, պետական գործիչներ, իշխանության առանձին ճյուղեր. ԱԱԾ*
> 
>  Նոյեմբերի 25-ին Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության ստորաբաժանումների կողմից ձեռնարկված միջոցառումների արդյունքով վնասազերծված խումբը իր զինվածությամբ, անձնակազմի քանակով, դաժանությամբ նմանը չի ունեցել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում: Այս մասին այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հայտարարեց ԱԱԾ պետի տեղակալ Միքայել Համբարձումյանը:
> 
>  Նա տեղեկացրեց, որ խումբը ֆինանսավորվել է տասնյակ հազարավոր դոլարներով: Գումարների աղբյուրներն այս պահիին փորձում են պարզել:
> 
>  «Գումարները տրվել են Հայաստանի հանրապետությունում, բայց դա պետք է պարզենք», -հավելեց ԱԱԾ պաշտոնյան:
> 
>  Նրա խոսքով, խմբի անդամներին բաժանվել են հեռախոսահամարներ, որոնք գաղտնի են եղել, և նրանք կարողացել են խոսել միմյանց միջև:
> ...


http://www.panorama.am/am/news/2015/11/27/աած/1487906


Show must go on!

----------

Chuk (27.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> լսի այ հերմինե նաղդալյան... երբ որ լիսկայի տղուն կբռնեն կամ մարտի 1ը կբացահայտվի, էն վախտ էլ կհավատանք... թե չէ սաղ բեմադրություն ա.... 100%


Հա Նաիրա Զուրաբյան, Լիսկայի տղեն քեզ ի՞նչ ա արել։ Իմ իմանալով մարդը հայտնի բնապահպան ա։ Մի երկու օր առաջ էլ ՀայԱնտառ-ում գործ են տվել։ Անհիմն մեղադրանքներդ քեզ պահի։ 

Մարտի մեկի հետ կապված էլ, կարծեմ ընդդիմությունը երկխոսեց Սերժի հետ որ ջրվի գնա, մարդասպաններից մեկի հետ էլ համագործակցում էր։ Հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, Զուրաբյանին բռնենք տաս տարի տա՞նք։ Կասեք ռեպրեսիայա, չէ՞։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.panorama.am/am/news/2015/11/27/աած/1487906
> 
> 
> Show must go on!


Փա'ռք հայ իրավապահներին։ Էս ինչից պրծանք։ Լրիվ Սիրիա էին սարքելու երկիրը։ Դրանք ջհուդամասոն էլ կլինեն, պետք ա պարզել։

----------


## Chuk

> Փա'ռք հայ իրավապահներին։ Էս ինչից պրծանք։ Լրիվ Սիրիա էին սարքելու երկիրը։ Դրանք ջհուդամասոն էլ կլինեն, պետք ա պարզել։


Առաջին մարդը չես, որ տենց կասկածներ ունի, հրես.




> «Կույս կանանց միավորում» ՀԿ-ն խիստ մտահոգված է Երևանում սանձազերծված տեռորիստական խմբակցության կապակցությամբ։ Առավել մտահոգիչ է դրանում հայու տեսակին անհարիր բնույթը։ Հայ կինը մայր է, քույր, հորաքույր և տատիկ։ Հայ կինը երբեք ու երբեք չի կարող լինել տեռորիստ։ Լուրջ հիմքեր ունենք կասկածելու, որ վնասազերծված խմբակցության անդամ կանայք հայուհիներ չեն, այլ հատուկ պատրաստվել են հայերեն խոսելու և աշխարհի մոտ հայ կնոջ կերպարը խաթարելու նպատակով։ Այս ամենը շատ մտահոգիչ է։


Աղբյուր՝ *«Կույս կանանց միավորում» ՀԿ-ի պաշտոնական ՖԲ էջ*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Կույս կանանց միավորում» ՀԿ


Յոբտվայումած ․․․․ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Lion (27.11.2015), Արէա (27.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կույս մայրերի միավորում ՀԿ-ն ա աաել...

----------


## LisBeth

Մի հատ ճղճղան հորքուր ունեի, իրան կոտորելով ասում էր " Պաքվելը որս ա, էդ ինչ անբարոյականություն ա,  ես 40 տարվա կնիկ եմ մարդս ինձ ձեռքով կպած չկա": Ես էլ մտածում էի, ոնց կարելի ա առանց ձեռք տալու 5 հատ երեխա սարքել: Միտքս ոչ մի բարոյական բան չեկավ: Դու մի ասա ինքը միակը չի: Մի ամբողջ ՀԿ կա էդ թեմայով:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, էդ ՀԿ-ն ղժժ ա, եթե մինչև հիմա չեք ջոգել  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ժող, էդ ՀԿ-ն ղժժ ա, եթե մինչև հիմա չեք ջոգել


Բա հիմա ով ա փրկելու մեր գենոֆոնդը :-(

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, էդ ՀԿ-ն ղժժ ա, եթե մինչև հիմա չեք ջոգել


Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ես հորս արեվ մտածում էի լուրջ ա։ Դե էս ախմախ երկրում արդեն ոչ մի բանը զարմանալու չի։ Եթե Սաշիկը կարա սահմանադրություն գրի, կույս կնանիք էլ ՀԿ կունենան, հայտարարություն կանեն։

----------

Chuk (28.11.2015), LisBeth (27.11.2015), Mephistopheles (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ես հորս արեվ մտածում էի լուրջ ա։ Դե էս ախմախ երկրում արդեն ոչ մի բանը զարմանալու չի։ Եթե Սաշիկը կարա սահմանադրություն գրի, կույս կնանիք էլ ՀԿ կունենան, հայտարարություն կանեն։


Մինչև հիմա էլ լիքը մարդ մտածում ա, որ լուրջ ա, բայց իրենք շատ նուրբ ու խելացի ձևով բոլորին տռոլլինգ են անում  :Jpit:  Կողքից էլ մի հատ ուրիշ ՀԿ կա, «Կույս տղամարդկանց միավորում»  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, էդ ՀԿ-ն ղժժ ա, եթե մինչև հիմա չեք ջոգել


Արա, ոնց եմ ներվայնանում սենց սփոյլերներից :mad:

Թողնեիր մի քիչ էլ ես տռոլինգ անեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ես հորս արեվ մտածում էի լուրջ ա։ Դե էս ախմախ երկրում արդեն ոչ մի բանը զարմանալու չի։ Եթե Սաշիկը կարա սահմանադրություն գրի, կույս կնանիք էլ ՀԿ կունենան, հայտարարություն կանեն։


ՀԿ-ն ղժ չի... երկիրն ա ղժի վերածվել... սենց երկրում էդ ՀԿ իշխող մեծամասնություն կարա լինի

----------

Chuk (28.11.2015), Տրիբուն (28.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Եվս մեկ դեպք





> *Արտակարգ իրավիճակ Երևանում. ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ պայուսակում պայթուցիկ է, սակայն հայտնաբերվեց մանդարին*
> 
> 
> Այսօր՝ նոյեմբերի 29-ին արտակարգ դեպք է տեղի ունեցել Երևանում: Ժամը 20:50-ի սահամաններում Արամ Խաչատրյան համերգասրահի դիմաց ճանապարհային ոստիկանության 1-ին սպայական գումարտակի 8-րդ դասակի ծառայողները ծառայություն կատարելով ՃՈ անշարժ պահակակետում նկատում են նստարանի վրա կասկածելի պայուսակ և ահազանգում են ոստիկանություն:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, օպերատիվորեն նշված վայր են ժամանում ոստիկանության կենտրոնականի բաժնի օպերատիվ խումբը բաժնի պետ Արտակ Պողոսյանի գլխավորությամբ: Ժամանել է նաև Երևանի ՃՈ պետի տեղակալ Աշոտ Սայադյանը:
> 
> Տեղում էին նաև Տարածքային կառավարման և արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության փրկարար ծառայության թիվ 1 հրշեջ փրկարարական ջոկատը:
> 
> Ոստիկանները պարզել են, որ նշված պայուսակը պատկանում է Արմավիրի մարզի Քարակերտ գյուղի բնակիչ 82-ամյա Հրանուշ Մնացականյանին, ով համերգասրահ մտնելով պայուսակը մոռացել էր նստարանին: Պայուսակում հայտնաբերվել է մանդարին և ջրի շիշ:

----------

Chuk (29.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Եվս մեկ դեպք


Չհասցրի  :LOL:  
Եկել էի էդ դնեի, բացել ա մի այլ կարգի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չհասցրի  
> Եկել էի էդ դնեի, բացել ա մի այլ կարգի


Լավ ա սառնարանում մանդարին կար  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Արտաքինով դատելը անշնորհակալ ու մի քիչ էլ ոչ բարոյական բան ա, բայց էս անգամ չեմ կարող չանել: Տատիի նկարները նայելով ու համադրելով տարիքը, ժամը ու գյուղից եկած լինելը, ենթադրում եմ, որ ինքը համերգի գնացող տատիկ չէր: Այլ կերպ ասած էս ներկայացումը պետք էր իշխանությանը, դրա համար էլ հայտնվել ա մոռացկոտ տատիկն իր մանդարինով պայուսակով:

Մի կողմից վախի մթոլորտ է սերմանվում, որ տեսեք, նենց վախեցած ենք, որ անգամ էդ մաշված պայուսակից վախեցանք, մյուս կողմից հիմք է ստեղծվում առաջիկայում հանրահավաքները ցրելու պահանջ դնելու համար, ասելով, որ իբր օպերատիվ տվյալներ ունեն, որ ահաբեկչություն է լինելու: Չեմ բացառում անգամ հանրահավաքի վայրից իսկական պայթուցիկների հայտնաբերումը, որոնք հենց իրանք էլ բերած կլինեն: 

Մի խոսքով հեչ լավ հոտ չեմ առնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտաքինով դատելը անշնորհակալ ու մի քիչ էլ ոչ բարոյական բան ա, բայց էս անգամ չեմ կարող չանել: Տատիի նկարները նայելով ու համադրելով տարիքը, ժամը ու գյուղից եկած լինելը, ենթադրում եմ, որ ինքը համերգի գնացող տատիկ չէր: Այլ կերպ ասած էս ներկայացումը պետք էր իշխանությանը, դրա համար էլ հայտնվել ա մոռացկոտ տատիկն իր մանդարինով պայուսակով:
> 
> Մի կողմից վախի մթոլորտ է սերմանվում, որ տեսեք, նենց վախեցած ենք, որ անգամ էդ մաշված պայուսակից վախեցանք, մյուս կողմից հիմք է ստեղծվում առաջիկայում հանրահավաքները ցրելու պահանջ դնելու համար, ասելով, որ իբր օպերատիվ տվյալներ ունեն, որ ահաբեկչություն է լինելու: Չեմ բացառում անգամ հանրահավաքի վայրից իսկական պայթուցիկների հայտնաբերումը, որոնք հենց իրանք էլ բերած կլինեն: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով հեչ լավ հոտ չեմ առնում:


Ապիեռ, դա նու ․․․ դու համ ձեր ՈՉ-ն ես շատ լուրջ ընդունել, համ էլ մեր էշերին։ Ընգեր, իրար լաաաավ արժանի եք։ Դուք յանի իրանց դեմ պայքարում եք, իրանք յանի ձեր տեմ ինտրիգներ են մոգոնում, դու էլ ձեզ ու ձեզ մտածում եք, թե դուք յանի էնքան վախենալու եք, որ ձեր դեմ ինտրիգներ ենք մոգոնվում։ Չուկիտո, սաղովի փիս խնդալու եք։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապիեռ, դա նու ․․․ դու համ ձեր ՈՉ-ն ես շատ լուրջ ընդունել, համ էլ մեր էշերին։ Ընգեր, իրար լաաաավ արժանի եք։ Դուք յանի իրանց դեմ պայքարում եք, իրանք յանի ձեր տեմ ինտրիգներ են մոգոնում, դու էլ ձեզ ու ձեզ մտածում եք, թե դուք յանի էնքան վախենալու եք, որ ձեր դեմ ինտրիգներ ենք մոգոնվում։ Չուկիտո, սաղովի փիս խնդալու եք։


Ես իմ լավ ախպորը թույլ տալիս եմ խնդալ իմ վրա, բայց համ էլ կձգտեմ նրան, որ վերջում խնդացողը ես լինեմ  :Wink:

----------

